

Markov Chain Monte Carlo and the 2013 Eurovision Song Contest - mewo2
http://mewo2.com/nerdery/2013/05/12/eurovision-2013-first-predictions/

======
adlpz
I love Eurovision. I don't really care for most of the music (some is
enjoyable, though), but it's so fun trying to predict who will vote who.

Europe is so predictable...

~~~
samwillis
But its not the same since Terry Wogan retired from hosting it here in the UK.
He always did a very good job of joking about the entries while slowly getting
a little tipsy all night.

------
iso8859-1
That Swiss 2004 song sure is comical. I'd think a song that bad would gain a
cult following and actually get some points.

